# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  F24 per sanzioni Inps

## bonnot73

:Confused:  Cari colleghi, l'Inps invia ad un mio cliente un verbale di accertamento per il pagamento relativo a sanzioni ed interessi su contributi dovuti alla gestine separata, indicandomi come causale contributo COC o COSI,  e inoltre mi dice di indicare nel campo "matricola INPS" il cap ed il comune del committente. 
Peccato che il software di controllo mi blocca l'F24 dicendomi che il campo "matricola INPS" è stato valorizzato in maniera errata, faccio una breve ricerca e trovo che in effetti per le causali COC e COSI va inidicato un *codice numerico di 12 cifre*, qualche collega conosce qual è questo fantomatico codice, visto che neanche l'Inps lo conosce?  :Mad:  
Grazie in anticipo ai coleghi che mi toglieranno dall'impiccio.

----------


## Contabile

Ciao. Non so se pu&#242; esserti utile a risolvere il problema.
Visto quanto riportato nelle istruzioni AdE nel campo come formato matricola azienda farei cosi supponendo si tratti di committente di ROMA
00100H501000 dove 00100 &#232; il cap H501 il comune ed i tre zeri successivi i BLANK 
Sostituisci i dati da me inseriti con quelli che fanno al tuo caso. 
Infatti sul sito dell'Agenzia &#232; riportato che per i codici COC e COSI occorre utlizzare il formato 9 per la matricola INPS (12 caratteri) e riempire con BLANK il resto dei caratteri non inseriti. 
Prova.

----------


## bonnot73

Non è Roma, cmq ho provato ma nulla da fare mi continua a dare questo errrore  :Mad:  
 +->Riga n°1<-------------------------------------------------------------------+
+>ERRORE!>'VALORE FORMALMENTE ERRATO' per il campo 'MATRICOLA INPS**' valorizzato con '93100B429000     ', indicare il dato conformemente al forma
|       >ismo previsto per la causale 'COC '.                                 <|
+>(Rif. Specifiche Tecniche => Record 'V' da posizione 481 per 17 bytes)      <|
+===> CONTROLLO PAGAMENTO : CONTENENTE ERRORI GRAVI <==========================+  
STO DIVENTANDO SCEMO MA GRAZIE LO STESSO  :Smile:

----------


## Contabile

Prova a fare cos&#236; 
93100NOMEDELCOMUNE ed inoltre fai attenzione ad inserire il periodo di riferimento nella compilazione compilando il campo DA.

----------


## bonnot73

> Prova a fare così 
> 93100NOMEDELCOMUNE ed inoltre fai attenzione ad inserire il periodo di riferimento nella compilazione compilando il campo DA.

  
E' la prima cosa che ho provato, prima di inviare il post ma nulla da fare...

----------


## bonnot73

SI CE L'HO FATTA!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
Un funzionario Inps, via telefono mi ha risolto il problema e qui lo illustro per i colleghi se dovessero avere lo stesso problema: 
CAUSALE: COC oppure COSI
MATRICOLA INPS: la partita iva preceduta da uno 0, così il codice numerico arriva a 12 cifre. 
Un grazie a contabile per l'impegno profuso  :Wink:

----------


## Contabile

Grazie a nome di tutto il FORUM per aver indicato la soluzione al problema.

----------


## Parker

Buongiorno, riesumo questo vecchio post perchè ho un problema simile ma non uguale, credo:
avviso Inps in cui mi contestano mancato pagamento contributi; predispongo F24 telematico ma mi da questo tipo di errore sulla causale Contributo POS.... 
+-->SEZIONE - INPS<------------------------------------------------------------+
+->Riga n°2<-------------------------------------------------------------------+
+>ERRORE! 'VALORE FORMALMENTE ERRATO' per il campo 'MATRICOLA INPS**' valorizz |
|    ato con '201500000001', indicare il dato conformemente al formalismo |
|    previsto per la causale 'POS '.                                           |
+>(Rif. Specifiche Tecniche => Record 'V' da posizione 574 per 17 bytes)       |
+===> CONTROLLO PAGAMENTO : CONTENENTE ERRORI GRAVI <==========================+ 
a qualcuno è capitato e può aiutarmi?

----------


## Mariya Leshchuk

In questo stesso momento sto cercando anche io la risposta a questa domanda! Faro sapere se trovo qualcosa :Smile:

----------


## Mariya Leshchuk

ho chiamato il numero verde INPS, loro non sanno niente a riguardo, anche se hanno detto che avevano ricevuto altre domande analoghe, mi hanno consigliato a mandare una domanda sul sito nella rubrica INPS risponde. l'ho fatto, adesso aspetto la risposta

----------


## Parker

ok grazie, attendiamo fiduciosi.....io ho provato a fare altri tentativi di prova di invio telematico inserendo, nel rigo Causale contributo POS il codice "Matricola INPS/Codice INPS" che c'è nel rigo della "Causale contributo" POC e NON mi da errore....ma è un tentativo così di prova, vorrei essere certo.

----------


## alessio85

> ok grazie, attendiamo fiduciosi.....io ho provato a fare altri tentativi di prova di invio telematico inserendo, nel rigo Causale contributo POS il codice "Matricola INPS/Codice INPS" che c'è nel rigo della "Causale contributo" POC e NON mi da errore....ma è un tentativo così di prova, vorrei essere certo.

  Buongiorno a tutti...ho lo stesso vostro problema! per caso qualcuno è riuscito a risolvere?
Grazie mille

----------


## spicchiodiluna

> Buongiorno, riesumo questo vecchio post perchè ho un problema simile ma non uguale, credo:
> avviso Inps in cui mi contestano mancato pagamento contributi; predispongo F24 telematico ma mi da questo tipo di errore sulla causale Contributo POS.... 
> +-->SEZIONE - INPS<------------------------------------------------------------+
> +->Riga n°2<-------------------------------------------------------------------+
> +>ERRORE! 'VALORE FORMALMENTE ERRATO' per il campo 'MATRICOLA INPS**' valorizz |
> |    ato con '201500000001', indicare il dato conformemente al formalismo |
> |    previsto per la causale 'POS '.                                           |
> +>(Rif. Specifiche Tecniche => Record 'V' da posizione 574 per 17 bytes)       |
> +===> CONTROLLO PAGAMENTO : CONTENENTE ERRORI GRAVI <==========================+ 
> a qualcuno è capitato e può aiutarmi?

  Ciao! Ho questo problema anch'io e non so come risolverlo. Hai trovato la soluzione?

----------


## spicchiodiluna

Ciao Mariya hai risolto? Mi potresti dire come hai fatto?

----------


## mrandolina

Buongiorno a tutti, mi rivolgo in particolare a Mariya Leshchuk perché mi trovo nella stessa situazione. Vorrei sapere se da Inps risponde ha ottenuto un aiuto. Io ho fatto la richiesta ieri ma non sono molto fiduciosa. Non so proprio cosa fare anche perché devo pagare entro la fine del mese. Se qualcuno può aiutarmi gliene sarei davvero grata.
Grazie in anticipo
Marina

----------


## mrandolina

RISOLTO!!!! (grazie ad una mia amica consulente del lavoro)
Il codice da inserire è 201500000199
Io l'ho già fatto e funziona.
Spero di esservi utile
Cordialità
Marina

----------


## valen84

Grazie per la condivisione.
In effetti il codice lo prende. Mi piacerebbe una conferma dell'INPS però prima di fare l'invio.
Il call center non mi ha saputo aiutare.

----------


## Parker

grazie mille!
scusate, giusto x curiosità: hanno un significato particolare le ultime tre cifre?

----------


## mrandolina

Non so cosa significano le ultime tre cifre però vi assicuro che la mia amica è molto competente. Riguardo all'INPS riuscire a parlare con qualcuno è impossibile i telefoni squillano sempre a vuoto e non ho molta fiducia sull'esito della mia richiesta on line che avevo inviato per cercare di venire a capo di questo problema. Comunque la mia amica mi ha detto che il codice che non funziona è proprio un errore dell'INPS.
Cordialità

----------


## Parker

ok, allora grazie mille a te e alla tua amica

----------


## Davide_82

> ok, allora grazie mille a te e alla tua amica

  Ciao a tutti,
questa mattina, in tempi brevissimi (ho inviato una PEC ieri alle 12,30, da non credere!!), il funzionario dell'INPS di Brescia mi risponde in questo modo  
"In merito al pagamento dei contributi INPS relativi all'avviso di cui all'oggetto, si comunica che, nella compilazione del modello F24 per il pagamento delle sanzioni con causale contributo POS, occorre sostituire la matricola INPS con 201511111111.Scusandoci per l'involontario errore, distinti saluti Dott.ssa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Responsabile U.O. Verifica Amministrativa" 
Procedendo in questo modo l'F24 risulta formalmente corretto. 
Spero di esservi stato di aiuto.

----------


## valen84

Aggiorno per dire che anche io ho ricevuto risposta dall'inps e anche a me è stato detto di sostituire gli 0 con 1

----------


## Rosa Profazio

Ciao a tutti io ho lo stesso problema ed ho anche scritto all'inps che però ancora non ha risposto. Tu sai darmi notizie? Grazie mille       

> ho chiamato il numero verde INPS, loro non sanno niente a riguardo, anche se hanno detto che avevano ricevuto altre domande analoghe, mi hanno consigliato a mandare una domanda sul sito nella rubrica INPS risponde. l'ho fatto, adesso aspetto la risposta

----------


## gocciorosso

> Ciao a tutti,
> questa mattina, in tempi brevissimi (ho inviato una PEC ieri alle 12,30, da non credere!!), il funzionario dell'INPS di Brescia mi risponde in questo modo  
> "In merito al pagamento dei contributi INPS relativi all'avviso di cui all'oggetto, si comunica che, nella compilazione del modello F24 per il pagamento delle sanzioni con causale contributo POS, occorre sostituire la matricola INPS con 201511111111.Scusandoci per l'involontario errore, distinti saluti Dott.ssa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Responsabile U.O. Verifica Amministrativa" 
> Procedendo in questo modo l'F24 risulta formalmente corretto. 
> Spero di esservi stato di aiuto.

  ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Anche dall'INPS di Caserta stamattina ho avuto la stessa conferma relativo all' "errore matricola seconda riga sezione INPS": causale contributo POS matricola (corretta) INPS 201511111111. 
Buon lavoro.

----------


## angce1971

Quindi per il codice tributo POS la codeline è sempre ANNO+11111111 ? 
C' è qualche chiarimento/circolare ufficiale in merito ?
Grazie.

----------

